# poulan pro question



## corvairbob (Dec 14, 2013)

i just got a poulan pro 270 it is a nice machine but i would like to locate a cab for it and also install powerchute directional control. poulan has no email contact which sucks as i don't use a phone anymore can't hear well with them but maybe someone here can help me locate these things if they are made. i don't want a universal cab i had one on my sears machine as i was repairing it every year. it was just bolted onto the bars and i had to make stability bars to keep the wind from bending it over on me. 

it has nice chute directional controls in lever form but a power one ,ay be better for my needs unless you guys have used then and say they are no good. also i find the forward control a bit hard it seems like it want to jerk out of my hand when i try to change dears. anyone figure this one out yet? thanks


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

you could probably mount a universal cab to it


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

corvairbob said:


> ...
> i don't want a universal cab
> ...





detdrbuzzard said:


> you could probably mount a universal cab to it


I don't think that helped him.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

might be his only choice


----------



## PixMan (Feb 14, 2015)

I have a cab that was taken off an MTD snowblower. Depending upon the year your Poulan was made, this may fit because AYP built both brands on the same platform for a time. I don't know if they still do.

It's free to a good home, but I ain't shipping it.


----------



## Pathfinder13 (Feb 28, 2014)

This is listed to Fit Husqvarna and Poulan, as they own Poulan. Hope this helps.

Amazon.com : Husqvarna 578375701 Standard Snow Thrower Cab : Snow Thrower Accessories : Patio, Lawn & Garden


----------



## corvairbob (Dec 14, 2013)

PixMan said:


> I have a cab that was taken off an MTD snowblower. Depending upon the year your Poulan was made, this may fit because AYP built both brands on the same platform for a time. I don't know if they still do.
> 
> It's free to a good home, but I ain't shipping it.



won't do me any good if it can't be shipped. your in ma i'm in mi. thanks for the offer.


----------



## corvairbob (Dec 14, 2013)

Pathfinder13 said:


> This is listed to Fit Husqvarna and Poulan, as they own Poulan. Hope this helps.
> 
> Amazon.com : Husqvarna 578375701 Standard Snow Thrower Cab : Snow Thrower Accessories : Patio, Lawn & Garden


looked it up and it might do the job. the universal cabs don't mount to the machine very good. i had to modify it extensively on the sears machine just to get it to say on the bars. the u bolts were junk finally had to weld it on the machine and add rods from the cab to the hand grip area just to keep t from tipping in the wind. what i'm hopping is a made for the machine cab will have the necessary mounting points that will keep it from tipping over in the wind? they are like a sail in the wind and need sturdy mounting points. thanks for that information now to see if lowes has them on a machine for viewing. sometimes they mount one if they sell them.


----------



## PixMan (Feb 14, 2015)

corvairbob said:


> won't do me any good if it can't be shipped. your in ma i'm in mi. thanks for the offer.


I couldn't tell because your location doesn't show up in your profile. Most members here seem to have it though, so do consider adding it.


----------



## corvairbob (Dec 14, 2013)

PixMan said:


> I couldn't tell because your location doesn't show up in your profile. Most members here seem to have it though, so do consider adding it.



i'm on so many forums and have found for the most part the location profile does not work. most people never look the the left to see where your at. i ask about shipping an item to 49442 and people ask where is that. but i will add it here. seems this site is smarter and looks fl or that information thanks.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

corvairbob said:


> i'm on so many forums and have found for the most part the location profile does not work. most people never look the the left to see where your at. i ask about shipping an item to 49442 and people ask where is that. but i will add it here. seems this site is smarter and looks fl or that information thanks.


adding your location lets me know that you are my neighbor on the left coast


----------



## Saewoody (Nov 7, 2013)

Hi corvairbob, your screen name caught my eye. I'll go out on a limb and assume you own a corvair. I was actually looking for a good corvair forum just last night. I just got my Clark's catalog supplement the other day and it got me thinking about my own corvair. It's a 1960 Monza Coupe. Unfortunately it has just been sitting in the garage for the last 10 years. I guess a wife and four kids can do that. I'm really hoping to give it some attention this summer. 

Good luck with your cab search. Sorry for the off topic post.


----------

